# How do you dry peas after blanching?



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

We have been picking and shelling almost two bushels of purple hull peas every day for the last week, with no change in sight. (Bet you can't wipe the smile off my face.....hehe)

Anyway, we blanched them, dumped them into a large bowl of ice water, and then spread them out on a large clean towel to dry, except they don't completely dry. Then when we put them into foodsaver bags, the bags don't seal since the vacuum packer sucks the water onto the sealing 

So, if you use a foodsaver, how do you achieve a seal after blanching peas or similar vege's? Or do you use a different method for preserving peas?

Thanks for any and all suggestions or ideas.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I blanch them, cool in ice water, drain and bag in ziplock bags. Then I freeze them.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

jamala said:


> I blanch them, cool in ice water, drain and bag in ziplock bags. Then I freeze them.


Yes - Then vacuum pack them.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Put in the salad spinner first to dry them off, then bag and freeze.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Granted I haven't tried peas, but for everything else (including blueberries) I wash, put thru the salad spinner, then dump them out on a big bath towel on my kitchen island which happens to sit under the ceiling fan. First I'll roll the towel up, with the veggies in it, to get large drops of surface moisture off, then I set the fan running to create air circulation. I occasionally walk by and kinda toss the stuff around to make sure everything has a chance to dry out.

I also don't vacuum seal - just ziploc.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

After blanching and drying them on a towel, I put them on a cookie sheet and pop them in the freezer for an hour or two. Then I vacuum seal after they are frozen.

We do that with strawberries & raspberries too.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Dry as well as you can, then get good at hitting the "instant seal" button.

I watch carefully, and as soon as it gets tight enough and I see "juice" barley starting to pull, I hit the "instant seal" and it seals up fine. Once in a while I'm not quick enough, then I dry the extra bag on the open side of the bad seal, and reseal it, getting just enough vacuum to get it tight. It's still way better than a ziplock bag!

I do a lot of meat, and you simply can not get that dry! I freeze a lot of corn too, and with that, you wouldn't want to loose all the juice after you cut it off the cob.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

wrong thread


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who offered suggestions and ideas. I have learned something from every post. 

B


----------

